# Welcome to the Ecuador Forum!



## Isla Verde

It took a bit of pleading on the part of gringotim, volvo, UltraFJ40, still traveling and yours truly to get this forum set up. I hope all of you will post here regularly and encourage anyone you know who lives in Ecuador or is thinking of moving there to participate.


----------



## UltraFJ40

Good, it is real nice to see this section. I'm sure it will allow many potential users of the site to get solid answers to all things Ecuador.

Now, when do we start complaining about lack of content or moving threads from rest of world to here?



Thank you Mods!!!


----------



## Isla Verde

UltraFJ40 said:


> Good, it is real nice to see this section. I'm sure it will allow many potential users of the site to get solid answers to all things Ecuador.
> 
> Now, when do we start complaining about lack of content or moving threads from rest of world to here?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mods!!!


I'll see what I can do later about moving relevant Rest of the World threads to this new Ecuador forum.


----------



## UltraFJ40

Isla Verde said:


> I'll see what I can do later about moving relevant Rest of the World threads to this new Ecuador forum.


No rush Isla, I was just pointing out some of the "potential" complaints before anyone had a chance to bellyache.

Thank you again.


----------



## Scrants

Isla Verde said:


> It took a bit of pleading on the part of gringotim, volvo, UltraFJ40, still traveling and yours truly to get this forum set up. I hope all of you will post here regularly and encourage anyone you know who lives in Ecuador or is thinking of moving there to participate.


Looking forward to hearing more


----------

